# Klarus XT11-small review with interesting photos



## FlashLion (May 1, 2012)

*Klarus XT11-short review with interesting photos*

*Hello.I want to share my impressions of Klarus XT11. I will post many photos so You can see every detail.Enjoy*
​





*The first impression of the appearance is great color anodisation-excellent dark gray anodizing.Very nice to touch.Impressive are cooling fins on the head not only for beauty.They do very good work.The clip seems stable,but I do not usually use this type of attachment for this size flashlights.The grip of the flashlight is very comfortable as the tactical ring adds strength to the grip.The cnurling of the flashlight is excellent.*​









*The LED Cree XM-L U2 is well centered.Anti-reflective toughened glass is absolutely clean and clear.*







*Detachable stainless steel bezel is very good option and very stylish.You can buy extra accessories-colored filters and diffuser.*

*Both keys are of sufficient size and are easy to use.For me no need of time to get familiar with dual button design.The battery tube is very well sized thickness.Protected 18650 batteries fit very well.Forward clicky is quiet and comfortable to pressing.*














*Threads are high quality and thick enough although not square.Both head and tailcap threads are very well greased.*













*compared with black flashlight*

*The hot spot of the light is very big (sometimes it's useful,sometimes not so) and bright enough.XT11 is not a thrower but thanks to the deep reflector and large amount of lumens the flashlight illuminates very far.I can see the light spot on a building which is 200 meters away from me.The medium lighting mode of 150 lumens is very useful when long run time is needed.The Low lighting mode of 10 lumen can be used for reading.
I did not test for the runtime,current consumption and brightness but You can see this information in other reviews.Visibly flashlight lit without much difference from 4.2 to 3.5 volts with 18650 battery.There is PWM but it's necessary to operate dual button switch.*










High Medium Low







Textured orange peel reflector

*Generally work with double button switch is very convenient and saves the rotation of the head or the search for the second button somewhere on the body.When I use this size flashlights I always use highest lighting mode so no memory is perfect for me.Quick and momentary access to strobe is another important thing for me.I can signal to someone very quickly and easily.Strobe can be activated from any lighting level.*







*XT11 comes with the basic necessary accessories.
Тhere are some things that could be better,but generally the flashlight is very pleasant for use and is worth it.*




















My video review:high quality pics at the end


*Outdoor beamshots* :huh:
*Here are:XML T6+52mm OP reflector(1.5A); Klarus XT11 XML U2; XPG R5+TIR optic(1.4A); XRE Q5+smooth reflector(1A); XRE Q5+TIR optic(700mA).(from right to left)**
*



*

The distance is ~25 meters; Exposure time 8 s; F3.3
*




















































*Enjoy* :twothumbs


----------



## kj2 (May 1, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## luvbelly (May 1, 2012)

Nice pics of a good light.


----------



## squareapple (May 1, 2012)

Nice images, should make the buying decision
much easier. I really like the closeup views,
looks like a well made light. The dual button
UI interests me the most, seems like a really
good solution.


----------



## FlashLion (May 1, 2012)

Thank You.The design and construction of XT11 are excellent.No sharp edges at the tailcap and it's easy to operate with the dual button switch.UI is the best tactical UI.


----------



## aL01 (Jun 9, 2012)

+1

I was looking for some good XT11 photo's (other than stock) and found these...excellent photo's and a good idea-


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Jun 9, 2012)

flashlion knows how to take pics :bow:


----------



## subwoofer (Jun 9, 2012)

Very nice photos, thanks for your work here.

One thing to watch out for though, CPF has size restrictions of a maximum of 800x800px and many of yours are bigger than this, so it might be worth resizing them before a moderator removes them.


----------



## tobrien (Jun 9, 2012)

those photos are EXCELLENT!


----------



## kj2 (Jun 9, 2012)

tobrien said:


> those photos are EXCELLENT!



Indeed


----------



## FlashLion (Jun 9, 2012)

Thank You all for Your comments I resized my pictures.
*
Here are some beamshots:*





*I compared Klarus XT11 to these flashlights.They are not a high quality flashlights as XT11 but We can compare their beams.
Here are:XML T6+52mm OP reflector(1.5A);Klarus XT11 XML U2;XPG R5+TIR optic(1.4A);XRE Q5+smooth reflector(1A);XRE Q5+TIR optic(700mA).(from right to left)*














All flashlights are not on the same angle to the surface of the table due to their shape.







*Here distance is 5 meters*





















*Enjoy*


----------



## madecov (Jun 9, 2012)

Klarus got the XT-11 99.5% right. There is very little on this light that needs correcting.

If the clip was attached with a screw down ring it would get my vote as the perfect light (for me).


----------



## rambo180 (Jun 9, 2012)

flashlion said:


> *.I can give a signal to someone very quickly and easily.*



great pics and review. just curious, why do you use this light for signalling?


----------



## FlashLion (Jun 9, 2012)

I think XT11 should have more concentrated light hotspot because this XPG R5+TIR optic at 1.4Amp throws as far as XT11. I don't have comments on the construction of XT11. But most important is how convenient for use is XT11.I tested it outdoor in extreme situations and it was great.Really easy and fast access to full brightness and strobe when I needed.I am very pleased with it.



> "why do you use this light for signalling?"


When you are on distance from your friend for example and you want to attract his attention without shouting,you can use your flashlight and the best way your friend to notice quickly is to use strobe.


----------



## FlashLion (Jun 21, 2012)

:thumbsup: *Outdoor beamshots added at the end of the review.Check them.* :huh:


----------



## recycledelectrons (Aug 28, 2012)

I've been buying budget lights, mostly WF-501 and WF-502 models for years.

I purchased a Klarus XT-11 as my second "over $25" flashlight. I ordered it from DinoDirect on 7-18-2012 for $71.99 ($69.99 for the light, plus $1.99 for insurance.) Before it shipped, they ran it on sale for $63.99, then raised the price back up. I never got a receipt, but "Summer" on this board helped me get a tracking number.

Shipping is a wash...no points awarded to either side.

After years of carrying a DX WF-502B with a MC-E P60 drop-in, I compared the two.

I can unscrew that dang glimmering strike bezel from the Klarus, while the WF-502B has the bezel built-in. (point for Klarus.)

The Klarus dual-switch design is great, as long as you hold the light correctly. I love the momentary contact and the instant-strobe functions. (point for Klarus) Tip: Use the pocket clip on the Klarus to orient the light in your hand so you get the 2 buttons in the right places.

The WF-502 is brighter with cheap batteries. (Half my batteries come from old laptops, and the other half are cheap free-shipping-from-China batteries. I do have x4 Panasonic 3100mAH 18650s on order, but they are not here yet.) (point for DX)

The pocket clip kinda works on the Klarus.It often pops off, and the last time it popped off, it fell though a hole in my pocket, and bounced off my shoe. As I was backing up to see what fell (sure enough) I stepped on it, breaking it. Now, the 2-button switch takes FAR TOO LONG to orient in my hand. (point for DX) A screw-on pcket clip would make this light usable again, but I don't feel like drilling and tapping it tonight.

Klarus offers a 2-year warranty, but that means I might have to have a receipt that DinoDirect never emailed to me. DX lets me order cheap replacement parts. (point for DX.)

The XT-11 will run off 1 or 2 cells, while this particular WF-502B will only run off 1 cell. (point for Klarus)

The WF-502B can be swapped out for a WF-502C or D, allowing me to extend the runtime. (point for DX)

The WF-502B can take various P60 drop-ins. (point for DX) Thermal issues have never been a problem for me, but that might be because of my cheap batteries.

The WF-502B is about $22 from DX, while the Klarus XT-11 is $71.99 from DinoDirect. (point for DX)

The XT-11's strobe is only the third light I've ever used that I can not look past. (The first was a laser dazzler, the second was a military light that a local tactical officer had to purchase through his department) (point for Klarus)

Let's see...the total is: Klarus 4, WF-502B from DX 6.

I'm sticking with my WF-502B.

I give up on Klarus. $71.99 down the drain!


----------



## FlashLion (Aug 28, 2012)

Most of the manufacturers use the same type clips(not so good but they do it).So the problem is not just with Klarus.I can't comment about the pocket clip attachment because I don't use it.If you want to be sure the clip will not pops off and use it quite often just glue it.
I don't know about you but for me is really easy to use the dual button no matter how is oriented in my hand.
I carry my XT11 in holster(this is good for keeping the AR lens clean for max performance).
*
It's not serious to compare Klarus XT11 to WF flashlights.They are totally different class flashlights with different efficiency and reliability!!*
Cree MC-E is quite old LED with not so good efficiency.P60 drop-ins are very bad heat transfer and I am sure the LEDs overheat-that's bad for efficiency.
I have a couple of flashlights from DX and 90% are with bad contact problems and the switches are with very high resistance.80% are burned driver.They work just because I know how to repair them,but I can not count on them...Maybe bad luck for me but can't forget how one of my DX flashlights burned after 1 minute at low mode and left me in the dark.I don't want to be in a dark night with my cheapy light(this is good for song)
The price difference is not accidental. But everyone has different preferences so everyone decides what does the job better.

I don't know why you write your complaints in my review:thinking:. This is just a review.There are more suitable threads in the forum.


----------



## recycledelectrons (Aug 29, 2012)

flashlion said:


> I don't know why you write your complaints in my review:thinking:. This is just a review.There are more suitable threads in the forum.



Sorry. 

I was so tired, I actually thought I had posted on BLF.


----------



## FlashLion (Aug 30, 2012)

OK. I think if you really need a sturdy clip and want to carry the flashlight attached with a clip,you can glue the clip with silicon glue or other type glue.This will solve your problem with pop offs and will help you for using the dual button switch. Then you can enjoy your XT11. It's a very well made,reliable flashlight with excellent UI and looks alot better than WF-502 models.And you got the XT11 for 20$ less than most people!You should be happy with it.

Take care!


----------



## firelord777 (Aug 30, 2012)

Thank you flashlion for your efforts and great review. I know how much work it takes, and we appreciate it

Cheers


----------



## CamoNinja (Aug 30, 2012)

Didn't like it, traded it for a Solarforce LX2 and a Fenix E01. UI wasn't that great for me (I like L/M/H). Throw was so so. Though I know it wasn't a throw light. Light was very well made. Flashlion great pictures.


----------



## FlashLion (Aug 30, 2012)

CamoNinja said:


> Didn't like it, traded it for a Solarforce LX2 and a Fenix E01. UI wasn't that great for me (I like L/M/H). Throw was so so. Though I know it wasn't a throw light. Light was very well made. Flashlion great pictures.



Everyone likes more throw.Look at my avatar-my DIY project 52mm smooth reflector+XML T6 adjusted by me for perfect spot,just at my taste.

Cheers


----------



## FlashLion (Sep 1, 2012)

CamoNinja said:


> Flashlion great pictures.





> *firelord777*
> Thank you flashlion for your efforts and great review. I know how much work it takes, and we appreciate it
> 
> Cheers​



Thank you guys.I give the best that I can ,here in my reviews :rock:.

Cheers


----------



## tobrien (Sep 1, 2012)

http://img23.imageshack.us/img23/6856/sa550340s.jpg

I still love that pic. for some reason the emitters on "moonlight" modes that light up so you can see the reflectors are sooooo cool.


----------



## loquutis79 (Sep 2, 2012)

I have the XT2C and I very much like this product. It would be my only EDC if it were not for the fact that my Eagletac D25LC2 is a little smaller and lighter. So I do alternate between the two. Both great lights.

I got to the point where I felt I had enough flashlights and would not know what to do with more of them. I am sure that I will by more in time, and I am sure that the XT11 will be one of the next lights I get.

There is just something different about the Klarus line which I very much like. The color of the body, the way all the corners are softened up, the dual tailcap switch, etc. I just find it to be a very nice looking light. And of course the build quality and performance are top shelf.

Very good light.


----------



## tobrien (Sep 2, 2012)

loquutis79 said:


> There is just something different about the Klarus line which I very much like. The color of the body, the way all the corners are softened up, the dual tailcap switch, etc. I just find it to be a very nice looking light. And of course the build quality and performance are top shelf.



you hit the nail on the head about the differences in the Klarus lineup quite well


----------



## FlashLion (Sep 13, 2012)

tobrien said:


> http://img23.imageshack.us/img23/6856/sa550340s.jpg
> 
> I still love that pic. for some reason the emitters on "moonlight" modes that light up so you can see the reflectors are sooooo cool.



Here are a new versions of this shot>>>
On this photo is visible the difference in orange peel reflectors on RS 11(right) and XT11(center),flashlight with smooth reflector(left).
Visible is also the difference in the colors of the anti reflective coated glass.








*Here you can see a very interesting color reflections of the AR coated glass lenses.
*Look at how the smooth reflectors magnifies the image of the LED.You can see the wires in the LED increased size.









Enjoy!


----------



## tobrien (Sep 13, 2012)

flashlion said:


> Here are a new versions of this shot>>>
> On this photo is visible the difference in orange peel reflectors on RS 11(right) and XT11(center),flashlight with smooth reflector(left).
> Visible is also the difference in the colors of the anti reflective coated glass.
> 
> ...



those. are. AWESOME!!


----------



## Sontag (Sep 13, 2012)

flashlion, I just wanted to say thanks for your great review. I bought an XT11 about a month ago based partly on your review, and I have been very impressed with the light so far.

I appreciate your efforts.


----------



## FlashLion (Sep 14, 2012)

tobrien said:


> those. are. AWESOME!!


:thumbsup:
I did these pictures to test my new camera


----------



## FlashLion (Sep 14, 2012)

Sontag said:


> flashlion, I just wanted to say thanks for your great review. I bought an XT11 about a month ago based partly on your review, and I have been very impressed with the light so far.
> 
> I appreciate your efforts.



Thank you!
Good choice :thumbsup: XT11 is very good flashlight.
Enjoy the light! and :welcome:


----------



## interloper (Sep 15, 2012)

The photographs are extremely well done.

Thanks.


----------



## tobrien (Sep 15, 2012)

flashlion said:


> :thumbsup:
> I did these pictures to test my new camera



I see it passes the test!


----------



## wfturnerm4 (Sep 15, 2012)

flashlion, very good review of a very good light.
Thanks


----------



## FlashLion (Sep 15, 2012)

tobrien said:


> I see it passes the test!


I think so 
The outdoor beamshots to the other my review are also from this camera.


----------



## FlashLion (Sep 15, 2012)

interloper said:


> The photographs are extremely well done.
> 
> Thanks.





wfturnerm4 said:


> flashlion, very good review of a very good light.
> Thanks



Thank you.I am very glad you like my review.
Your feedback keeps me practicing/experimentalise with my camera.Check out my Klarus RS11 review.The pictures are the best I can at this moment.I'm not sure about the text part but I think the photos are really good.There I uploaded 360° animation of the flashlight,the first I ever made. Enjoy!:thumbsup:


----------



## Reediculous (Sep 18, 2012)

Glad i saw this thread ... Im new here and i just bought this light! it will be my first of many i can tell. should be here thursday! Can't wait


----------



## FlashLion (Sep 18, 2012)

Reediculous said:


> Glad i saw this thread ... Im new here and i just bought this light! it will be my first of many i can tell. should be here thursday! Can't wait


:welcome:
Congratulations,XT11 is an excellent start of your collection :thumbsup:.


----------



## tobrien (Sep 18, 2012)

Reediculous said:


> Glad i saw this thread ... Im new here and i just bought this light! it will be my first of many i can tell. should be here thursday! Can't wait



congrats man! where'd you buy it from if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## HaileStorm (Sep 18, 2012)

The xt11 is definitely a great light! Built very well and performance is top notch, especially the ui. I put the spare o-ring at the notch in the tailcap for extra waterproofing:





I also found the perfect diffuser for it from my unused BaLens white balance cap:




Finally, here it is along with my fave xt2c:




Used these pics in various threads here in cpf. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## tobrien (Sep 18, 2012)

HaileStorm said:


> The xt11 is definitely a great light! Built very well and performance is top notch, especially the ui. I put the spare o-ring at the notch in the tailcap for extra waterproofing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So the extra o ring on the tail doesn't get torqued by the screw action and damaged?


----------



## Mojo Rider (Sep 18, 2012)

Just recieved my XT11 a few days ago and like everyone else, well almost everyone, I luv it. It's a work of art compared to most lights.
Sorry if I'm reposting old news but for those of you who aren't impressed with the excessive play in the tactical ring a 39 cent o-ring from your local hardware store solves the problem perfectly.


----------



## HaileStorm (Sep 19, 2012)

tobrien said:


> So the extra o ring on the tail doesn't get torqued by the screw action and damaged?



Nope, not at all. It sits as evenly as the stock o-ring and I don't feel added friction to the tailcap. Sucks that I couldn't do the same with the head though. Would've been nice to put the other spare o-ring there instead of losing it without seeing any use. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## tobrien (Sep 19, 2012)

HaileStorm said:


> Nope, not at all. It sits as evenly as the stock o-ring and I don't feel added friction to the tailcap. Sucks that I couldn't do the same with the head though. Would've been nice to put the other spare o-ring there instead of losing it without seeing any use.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


gotcha, thanks! I appreciate that and I'll do that I think!


Mojo Rider said:


> Just recieved my XT11 a few days ago and like everyone else, well almost everyone, I luv it. It's a work of art compared to most lights.
> Sorry if I'm reposting old news but for those of you who aren't impressed with the excessive play in the tactical ring a 39 cent o-ring from your local hardware store solves the problem perfectly.



congratulations, I'm glad you like it man! it's a helluva flashlight and perfect for 99% of us, ya know?


----------



## saad (Oct 21, 2012)

Hey Flashion,

Excellent review man! Based on your review I've narrowed down my choice of flashlights to 2 -
1. ArmyTek Viking X
2. Klarus XT11

Honestly I find both of them totally awesome! After reading ArmyTek Viking X review by firelord777, I was just wondering does the Klarus XT11 hold up in the water test like ArmyTek Viking X does? I was reading about Viking X and its called a younger brother of Predator in terms of rugged build and stuff. Is Klarus XT11 build to withstand the abuse that Viking X can easily handle?

Thanks,
Saad.


----------



## Adrenaline_6 (Oct 21, 2012)

saad said:


> Hey Flashion,
> 
> Excellent review man! Based on your review I've narrowed down my choice of flashlights to 2 -
> 1. ArmyTek Viking X
> ...



I'm not sure about water, but I know my XT11 is used daily at work and has fallen from numerous heights, numerous times. It's got some battle scars which is expected but it keeps on going no matter what I do to it.


----------



## tobrien (Oct 21, 2012)

saad said:


> Hey Flashion,
> 
> Excellent review man! Based on your review I've narrowed down my choice of flashlights to 2 -
> 1. ArmyTek Viking X
> ...



i think you'd do fine with either one. I have a Armytek Predator and an XT 11 and they're both superb lights. either one are in a class of their own so to speak


----------



## kj2 (Oct 21, 2012)

Am thinking again of buying the XT11. Only those problems with the plastic-ring kept me off from buying.


----------



## tobrien (Oct 21, 2012)

kj2 said:


> Am thinking again of buying the XT11. Only those problems with the plastic-ring kept me off from buying.



they're metal now


----------



## FlashLion (Oct 21, 2012)

saad said:


> Hey Flashion,
> 
> Excellent review man! Based on your review I've narrowed down my choice of flashlights to 2 -
> 1. ArmyTek Viking X
> ...


Hello,thanks
Klarus XT11 is very well water isolated.There are people that use it in the pool.I have read about this here in the forum.



kj2 said:


> Am thinking again of buying the XT11. Only those problems with the plastic-ring kept me off from buying.


It's good that the last XT11 are supplied with metal ring.


----------



## kj2 (Oct 22, 2012)

tobrien said:


> they're metal now



I know  but have those eBay sellers the latest versions too. But a simple question towards them can solve my question


----------



## GehenSienachlinks (Oct 22, 2012)

Do you know how many lumens the xr-e q5 smo light is ?


----------



## Dubois (Oct 22, 2012)

tobrien said:


> they're metal now



I received mine this morning from DinoDirect - it has a plastic cigar ring.


----------



## kj2 (Oct 22, 2012)

tobrien said:


> they're metal now





kj2 said:


> I know  but have those eBay sellers the latest versions too. But a simple question towards them can solve my question





Dubois said:


> I received mine this morning from DinoDirect - it has a plastic cigar ring.



Have asked the eBay sellers. They say plastic and not metal


----------



## Dubois (Oct 22, 2012)

Actually, my bad, it is metal. I've just taken it off for a proper look (and rattle on a piece of steel). There is, however, a lot of play - maybe 1-2mm with the tailcap screwed down, so it spins like crazy. I'll have to get another O ring or something to try to keep it in place.


----------



## FlashLion (Oct 22, 2012)

GehenSienachlinks said:


> Do you know how many lumens the xr-e q5 smo light is ?


Probably the output is about 200 lumens maximum.The XR-E is driven with one Li-Ion battery and 3 AMC7135 chip =1.05A. The hot spot is very bright but can't throw farther away than the Klarus XT11.


----------



## HaileStorm (Oct 23, 2012)

tobrien said:


> i think you'd do fine with either one. I have a Armytek Predator and an XT 11 and they're both superb lights. either one are in a class of their own so to speak



How does their build quality compare? Do you have the v2 predator?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## tobrien (Oct 24, 2012)

HaileStorm said:


> How does their build quality compare? Do you have the v2 predator?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD



i have the v2 predator! if you want tank-like build quality, while the xt11 does come close, I think the Predator just has that extra durability over the XT11.

but the xt11 has a _much_ simpler interface


----------



## HaileStorm (Oct 25, 2012)

Thanks for your input! I have the xt11 but I've been eyeing the predator for months. How does the predators output compare to the xt11? I know it's meant to be a thrower but Is it a lot weaker or is the difference not too noticeable?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## tobrien (Oct 25, 2012)

HaileStorm said:


> Thanks for your input! I have the xt11 but I've been eyeing the predator for months. How does the predators power compare to the xt11? Is it a lot weaker ot not too noticeable?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD



the predator has a lot more throw due to the emitter it uses having a smaller size/die (XP-G2 is what lightjunction sells, i believe armytek still sells the XP-G on their site, go for the XP-G2 though), smooth reflector (depending on which one you choose, but you CAN choose an orange peel reflector if you want), and much deeper reflector

the Klarus XT11 has a million times more flood because it has a shallower reflector that is orange peel (OP) and a much larger die emitter (XM-L)

that's the general idea of the situation. they're both amazing lights. 

choose the XT11 for a simpler interface and much more flood. choose the predator for more distance on the beam (throw) and a much more customizable interface and the edge over the XT11 in build quality.


----------



## HaileStorm (Oct 25, 2012)

Great, thanks very much! I'm still waiting for hkequipment's black xpg2's to arrive and will order the predator right away! Cant wait to compare it to my other lights! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## tobrien (Oct 25, 2012)

HaileStorm said:


> Great, thanks very much! I'm still waiting for hkequipment's black xpg2's to arrive and will order the predator right away! Cant wait to compare it to my other lights!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD



yeah man! no problem at all. I hear the XP-G2 Predators are absolutely insane, enjoy it! I have an XP-G predator which is amazing, too, but get an XT11 to top it all off, though


----------



## Southpaw1925 (Oct 25, 2012)

Is the xt11 easily pocketable? It's a little on the large side of EDC isn't it?


----------



## tobrien (Oct 25, 2012)

Southpaw1925 said:


> Is the xt11 easily pocketable? It's a little on the large side of EDC isn't it?



it is in long pants or a jacket, not so much in shorts i'd imagine


----------



## sog_sniper (Oct 31, 2012)

Great review and pictures Flashlion....the pictures you posted clearly shows the physical features of the XT11...:goodjob:


----------



## FlashLion (Oct 31, 2012)

sog_sniper said:


> Great review and pictures Flashlion....the pictures you posted clearly shows the physical features of the XT11...:goodjob:


Thank you! I am glad that my review is helpful.


----------



## mtdewmike (Oct 31, 2012)

I added the Klarus XT11 to my collection earlier this year, and I have to say it's really an awesome flashlight. Since buying it, I've bought the following accessories:

- 4 lenses (red, green, blue, white diffuser), which are really well-made
- a better holster - the Maxpedition 5" flashlight sheath
- an Otterbox 3250 waterproof case to hold everything
- the RS11 bezel, which fits perfectly and looks much better than the stock XT11 bezel

I'm currently waiting on some pricing for the new Klarus aggressive strike bezel, which looks mean!

Has anyone found an accessory that would allow the XT11 (or other members of the Klarus XT family) to tail stand? I thought the tactical grip ring might work, but it's a bit narrower than the tail itself.


----------



## FlashLion (Oct 31, 2012)

mtdewmike said:


> I added the Klarus XT11 to my collection earlier this year, and I have to say it's really an awesome flashlight. Since buying it, I've bought the following accessories:
> 
> - 4 lenses (red, green, blue, white diffuser), which are really well-made
> - a better holster - the Maxpedition 5" flashlight sheath
> ...


Great equipment!
The RS11 can tailstand,but it has different UI.I use it tail stand on Medium light level and it's very useful.You can try to make the XT11 to tail stand with part of plastic tube.
I like the design of these flashlights.I will take one of the new Klarus RS flashlights when they are available in the local store.


----------



## HaileStorm (Oct 31, 2012)

tobrien said:


> yeah man! no problem at all. I hear the XP-G2 Predators are absolutely insane, enjoy it! I have an XP-G predator which is amazing, too, but get an XT11 to top it all off, though



Thanks, man! Yeah, I've been reading a lot about the predators recently and i just cant wait to try out the programming! I still have my xt11 but I'm about to sell it to a friend. I'll let it go when the predator arrives as my xt2c serves my close range lighting just fine. I'm gonna miss it though. Been such a flawless light. Powerful too and the aggressive bezel just came out  makes it a lot harder to let go...


----------



## Southpaw1925 (Nov 2, 2012)

Can anyone recommend some good 16340 batteries for this thing to get the highest output pls? Or are ultrafires okay ? Bc I'm close to pulling the trigger!!!!!


----------



## Southpaw1925 (Nov 2, 2012)

Does anyone know which throws farther? This or the fenix tk15s2?


----------



## kj2 (Nov 2, 2012)

Southpaw1925 said:


> Does anyone know which throws farther? This or the fenix tk15s2?



TK15 S2 will throw further for what I know.


----------



## silverspurr (Dec 2, 2012)

[SIZE=+1]I recently received the Klarus XT11.
I have owned the XT10 for over a year and decided to upgrade to the XT11.
While the color and brightness [SIZE=+1]are[/SIZE] very nice, there are two flaws this light has that for me make it uncomfortable and unpredictable when having to use the light.
#1. as I'm sure you have heard from others, the anti-roll plastic ring not only is not a tight fit (the XT10 is a perfect tight fit), it spins freely in a circle AND up and down AND if you put your index finger on one side and your thumb on the other side of it, it wobbles side to side which for me is terrible especially at $71.00 - $89.00.
However the wost design flaw is the fact that the strobe is set off too easily when I don't want it to go off.... simply by using the larger button/switch.... if my thumb even slightly touches the smaller mode button/switch.... the strobe goes off! Terrible.
This is absolutely not an issue with my XT10.
I don't want to (should not have to) have to consciously face the smaller mode button/switch outward each and every time I want to/need to use momentary on... without having the strobe fire off!
[SIZE=+1]The Klarus XT11 w[/SIZE]ould be a superb light (as is the XT10) if not for these two (2) design flaws.[/SIZE]


----------



## FlashLion (Dec 2, 2012)

Hello
Yes,the grip ring is not made good enough for this flashlight.I hope your XT11 is with metal version of the grip ring.
Try to put a spare O-ring before the grip ring,this will keeps it tight.
About the using strobe-
The buttons on my XT11 are too heavy,hard to press,mostly because the rubber cap is too soft and needs more pressing.
I am not sure,but maybe in your XT11 the ring that tightens all in the tail-cap is too tight and shortens the move needed for switching.
Just my guess.


----------



## Dubois (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm glad I'm not the only person who has problems with the two mode buttons on the XT11. I put a glow-in-the-dark O ring before the grip ring which helps, but it's still not great (need a thicker O ring, I guess). The ring should be metal, if you bought the light recently (I thought mine was plastic until I took it off and dropped it).

My problem is not easily finding the mode change button when the light is on - I fiddle about a lot looking for it.


----------



## FlashLion (Dec 2, 2012)

Dubois said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only person who has problems with the two mode buttons on the XT11. I put a glow-in-the-dark O ring before the grip ring which helps, but it's still not great (need a thicker O ring, I guess). The ring should be metal, if you bought the light recently (I thought mine was plastic until I took it off and dropped it).
> 
> My problem is not easily finding the mode change button when the light is on - I fiddle about a lot looking for it.


Yes,maybe the dual tail switch is not easiest to use,but for me finding the side switch in the dark is much more difficult and very hard to use the tail and the side switch together with one hand.
Maybe it's just for me and also depends of the hands.


----------



## opichocal (Jan 16, 2013)

Awesome pics! Now I'm buying one off eBay. Thanks!


----------



## FlashLion (Jan 16, 2013)

opichocal said:


> Awesome pics! Now I'm buying one off eBay. Thanks!


Thank you!
Congrats for your choice!
Cheers


----------



## Oztorchfreak (Jan 17, 2013)

*Hi Guys.


*I have owned the Klarus XT11 since it first hit the market.

It is still the main flashlight that I take everywhere.

The XT11 still has pride of place in my leather man bag along side my 2500 lumen rated Black Skyray King (SRK) when I only need a smaller and less intrusive amount of light that the SRK always delivers at the touch of a single button.

There are those users that don't like the UI for some reason or another but to me it is just a great little light that is still available and probably still being made by Klarus.

And why not?

The Klarus XT11 is so well designed and looks very sleek and elegant IMHO.

It has a very generous light output for the size of it that produces a nice wide spot beam as well as a good amount of spill with a good looking tint in my book.

I have always used two Soshine Li-ion 16340 700mah batteries in my XT11 since day one. 

Lately I have been running two EagleTac 16340 (RCR123) 750mah Li-ion batteries in my XT11 and it puts out about 750 lumens OTF.

When using one Blazar Li-ion 18650 3400mah battery or two CR123 (750mah) Lithium batteries my XT11 produces about 600 lumens OTF.

The increase in lumen output is quite noticeable.

The higher lumen output was noted by Selfbuilt in his review of the Klarus XT11.

The Selfbuilt XT11 review link dated 8th March 2012 is available below.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?334884-Klarus-XT11-%28XM-L-U2-1x18650-2xCR123A-RCR%29-Review-RUNTIMES-BEAMSHOTS-VIDEO


The XT11 always defaults to the HIGH mode after switching it off as it has no memory function.

This appeals to a lot of users who always want the highest amount of lumens to be available every time they hit the higher raised button in the case of the XT11.

Some users want an instantly available high amount of light and others want to have their light start at LOW or MOONLIGHT level to preserve their night vision especially when using their flashlight around the house late at night so as not to disturb other occupants of the house like babies, children or their wife etc.

There is always much debate over many things to do with any flashlight design.

Designing every flashlight with a programming feature so that the user can change things like the "MODE" sequence etc would probably make them more expensive and this could possibly put a lot of flashlights just out of the reach of many buyers who have a maximum price in their mind that would normally be allowed for in their budget. 

When any flashlight has a user interface (UI) that can change the default settings of a flashlight there is always a possibility that the user may not realise it.

Any flashlight user could change the default settings themselves without remembering doing so.

Another possibility is that someone else could accidentally change the user settings when simply using it, playing with it or just for fun to upset the user with their their little prank.

This possibly puts the user at risk in an emergency situation when the HIGH mode was expected to be available at the first button push.

I am sure nowadays that everyone can't be pleased with just one flashlight design or it would be a very boring flashlight world.

The XM-L U2 LED used in the XT11 is pretty good to me seeing as how the XT11 was designed a while back before the latest generation of more efficient LEDs were readily available.

I am wondering whether Klarus is thinking of upgrading the XT11 U2 LED to a more efficient LED as many other brands have done lately.

Who would *"try to improve on perfection"* just like *Leonardo's* *"Mona Lisa"* and other great works of all kinds in this world except maybe to shine a brighter light on it as is the case of the Klarus XT11 by upgrading the XM-L U2 LED to something more efficient and a little brighter?

There is some interesting discussion on the Internet regarding the *"Mona Lisa"* painting and others involving Leonardo Da Vinci and Michelangelo.

Most of this discussion seems to still point to Leonardo being the authentic artist but with some of Michelangelo's influence at that time.

*The Klarus XT11 just rocks IMHO!!! 

Well done Klarus!!!*:wow:



*CHEERS *:twothumbs


----------



## FlashLion (Jan 17, 2013)

Hello @Oztorchfreak
Thank you for the great post here!
It's very useful for new users to know our experience with XT11. 

OK Don't worry.Write it as you like it.
Cheers


----------



## Oztorchfreak (Jan 17, 2013)

flashlion said:


> Hello @Oztorchfreak
> Thank you for the great post here!
> It's very useful for new users to know our experience with XT11.
> 
> Please,no need to advertise other reviewers here! People know how to use the search feature,and most of them know about the other reviews.





*Hi flashlion.*


I read your PM but I have to go to bed now. 

It is 6:30am over here in OZ!!!!! :tired:

I will answer it and I have done the slight change that you mentioned as you can see.

I have grown very used to the two button levels on the XT11 and now it is not a problem, it all depends on the way you grip the XT11 and push the buttons down.


*
CHEERS*


----------



## Baby Huey (Feb 3, 2013)

Just ordered this the other day as well as a XT20. Your review helped a lot. 
I appreciate it immensely.


----------



## mcnair55 (Feb 4, 2013)

When I come home from work will find you all a users report from a UK copper on Klarus lights,makes a nice read.


----------



## FlashLion (Feb 4, 2013)

Baby Huey said:


> Just ordered this the other day as well as a XT20. Your review helped a lot.
> I appreciate it immensely.


Thank you. Glad to know that my review is helpful,even only the pictures.


----------



## FlashLion (Feb 4, 2013)

mcnair55 said:


> When I come home from work will find you all a users report from a UK copper on Klarus lights,makes a nice read.


???


----------



## TEEJ (Feb 4, 2013)

flashlion said:


> ???



I am (Guessing) that he means that, when he comes home from work, he plans to find a user report, written by a United Kingdom police officer about Klarus lights, and, when he finds it, he will post it here for us. He then assures us that we will like reading it.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Feb 4, 2013)

That's how I read it too.

Bill


----------



## FlashLion (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks for your help Bullzeyebill and TEEJ. :thanks:
Edit: Just wondering what is UK copper.I thought it is metal.


----------



## mcnair55 (Feb 4, 2013)

TEEJ said:


> I am (Guessing) that he means that, when he comes home from work, he plans to find a user report, written by a United Kingdom police officer about Klarus lights, and, when he finds it, he will post it here for us. He then assures us that we will like reading it.




Thank you for explaining it so well.


----------



## Dubois (Feb 4, 2013)

Could have sworn that I read the report, and even commented on it, but now it's gone. I'll best have another glass of wine.


----------



## Adrenaline_6 (Feb 4, 2013)

Thats weird. i don't have any problem finding the dual buttons on my XT11 in the dark. There is 2 cut outs in the tail cap that you can easily feel without looking at it. One lines up with the mode button and the other is opposite the mode button. When you put your thumb on the main button, you can tell by distance and feel which cutout that you are on. If the mode button is closer to your thumb (my preference), I grip the light to the rear enough so that I can use the point of my thumb to hit either button but not both if hitting the main button. If I am on the opposite cutout, I either roll it in my palm 180 degrees, which is easily done , or slide it rearward enough to be able to hit the mode button with my thumb and not hit the main button while doing it. Rather simple.


----------



## HendrikRSA (Jul 3, 2013)

Great Review.
A friend of mine bought one and he is very happy with it he also said that for him its a plus point to have both buttons on the back of the light.


----------



## Dirtbasher (Jul 3, 2013)

HendrikRSA said:


> Great Review.
> A friend of mine bought one and he is very happy with it he also said that for him its a plus point to have both buttons on the back of the light.



Also have one Hendrik, very good quality , it's design is gun mounted Tactical though, as it has spring loaded battery terminals to absorb recoil.
Klarus has brought out a newer version of the XT11.


----------



## FlashLion (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks for reading!
I go fishing often and this flashlight is always with me,to help me when needed.This is my trusted light.


----------



## Cityus (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Klarus XT11-short review with interesting photos*



FlashLion said:


> *Hello.I want to share my impressions of Klarus XT11. I will post many photos so You can see every detail.Enjoy*
> ​
> 
> 
> ...



what lights did you use to compare with in this review ?!


----------



## FlashLion (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: Klarus XT11-short review with interesting photos*

These were some custom/DIY flshlights I made about 3 years ago.They are not from any of the popular brands.
If you are interested in the XT11,it was upgraded last year.
Check out my Klarus XT11 (2014) flashlight review: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...014)-XM-L2-1x18650-2xCR123A-Review&highlight=
The new model is brighter and with much better beam.:thumbsup:


----------



## Cityus (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: Klarus XT11-short review with interesting photos*



FlashLion said:


> These were some custom/DIY flshlights I made about 3 years ago.They are not from any of the popular brands.
> If you are interested in the XT11,it was upgraded last year.
> Check out my Klarus XT11 (2014) flashlight review: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...014)-XM-L2-1x18650-2xCR123A-Review&highlight=
> The new model is brighter and with much better beam.:thumbsup:


I'm actually interested in the custom TIR light you made - I'm trying to find out how to replace a standard reflector with a TIR in hopes of making a more affordable surefire outdoorsman e1l-aa


----------



## FlashLion (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: Klarus XT11-short review with interesting photos*



Cityus said:


> I'm actually interested in the custom TIR light you made - I'm trying to find out how to replace a standard reflector with a TIR in hopes of making a more affordable surefire outdoorsman e1l-aa


OK. I will PM you the flashlight I used and the TIR I used,just first to find them in the net.:thumbsup:


----------



## Cityus (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: Klarus XT11-short review with interesting photos*



FlashLion said:


> OK. I will PM you the flashlight I used and the TIR I used,just first to find them in the net.:thumbsup:


 You rock, great review by the way, XT11 was almost my first purchase, I ended up going with an XT1C, great UI!!!


----------

